# زيوت محركات الديزل والبنزين



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 فبراير 2010)

_تلعب زيوت المحركات دوراً مهماً في استمرار عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته وهي شبيهة بذلك الدور الذي يقوم به الدم في الكائنات الحية. _
_ولا يوجد أي سائل يحقق عمل المحرك ولا يؤثر على فترة خدمته مثل زيت المحرك..فزيوت المحركات الجيدة تعتبر زيوتاً تتمتع بثبات عالٍ للأكسدة أثناء الاحتراق داخل المحرك وتحفظ مستوى الزيت بالشكل المطلوب والصحيح أثناء التشغيل في الظروف الصعبة، كذلك من مميزات زيت المحرك الجيد أن يكون له قدرة ضخ سريعة عند إنخفاض درجات الحرارة لضمان تزييت أجزاء المحرك بصورة كاملة عند بداية التشغيل وبالتالي حمايته من البلى والتآكل وبنفس الوقت تعمل هذه الزيوت على تبريد المحرك اثناء التشغيل ، لان سخونة المحرك الزائدة سوف تؤدي الى انفجار المحرك ناهيك عن الخسارة المادية من جراء ذلك. _​_ ان وجود الزيوت بأنواع مختلفة وماركات متعددة تجعل من سائق محترف يخطىء في اختيار زيوت المحركات الصحيحة للمحرك المعين ، اضافة الى ان مواصفات الزيوت المعلن عنها او المشار اليها على علبة الزيت قد لا تعكس المواصفات الحقيقية لهذه الزيوت. _​_ اذن كيف نختار ماركة زيت المحرك ؟ وبماذا نعتمد عند اختيارنا لهذه الماركات ؟ كذلك قد يتسأل البعض عن الفترة اللازمة لتغيير الزيت من المحرك. متى وكيف يتم ذلك ؟ لماذا تسوّد بعض الزيوت بعد السير لبعض المئات من الكيلو مترات؟ ولماذا بعضها تبقى نقية وصافية حتى بعد قطع مسافات طويلة؟ _​_الحلقة 2 _​_فئات الزيوت للمحركات التي تعمل بالديزل طبقًا لـ API ( فئات C) _​_الفئات القديمة : _​_(API ( CA ,CB,CC ,CD,CD-II , CE _​_الفئات المعمول بها حاليا : _​_API ( CF , CF-2,CF-4,CG-4,CH-4, CI-4, CI-4 plus, CJ-4 ) _​_CI-4 PLUS Designation _​_كما هو الحال بالنسبة لفئات الزيوت الخاصة بمحركات البنزين ،كلما كان الحرف الهجائي من الحروف الانجليزية للأمام ، كلما كان الزيت حديثا وللمحركات الاكثر حداثة بحيث تلبي المتطلبات الحديثة لهذه المحركات بمعنى فئات الزيوت CJ-4 API احدث من فئات الزيوت _​_ CH-4, CI-4, CI-4 plus وسوف نتناولها بالتفصيل : _​_ CJ-4 فئة زيوت حديثة سارية المفعول تم تبنيها في اكتوبر عام 2006 م وهي مخصصة للمحركات عالية الحمولة التي تعمل بالديزل ، تلبي المتطلبات للمحركات التي صنعت عام 2007 م من حيث معايير القاء اكاسيد النيتروجين ( NOx) والترسبات الصلبة . _​_لفئات هذه الزيوت (CJ-4 ) ادخلت شروط في عدة دلائل : الرماد يجب ان يكون اقل من 1.0 % ، كبريت 0.4 % فسفور 0.12 % .من حيث المتطلبات القياسية هذه الفئة تتفوق على فئات الزيوت الاقدم منها (CI-4 ، plus CI. كما انها تحمل تغيرات كبيرة بالاشتراطات التي تلبي متطلبات المحركات التي تلبي المتطلبات البيئية الحديثة بالمقاييس للعام 2007 م وللمودلات الاكثر حداثة . _​_ CI-4 plus فئة زيوت سارية المفعول تم تبنيها في عام 2004 م كفئة زيوت اضافية الى فئة الزيوت CI-4 .هذه الفئة من الزيوت صنعت لتلبي المواصفات الحديثة التي يتطلبها مصنعو المعدات الاصلية مثل كاتربلير اي سي اف (caterpillar ECF-1) و ماك (Mack EO-N premium plus 03 و وكامونز (Cummins 20078 ) التي تتطلب قيم محدودة للرقم القلوي كحدود دنيا (TBN). زيوت هذه الفئة تجتاز الاختبارات العالية من حيث تكون السناج ، كذلك تجتاز اختبارات اللزوجة واختبار الترسبات على المكابس ونقاوتها .. تتميز بثبات عالي للقص مقارنة بفئة الزيوت CI-4 _​_ CI-4 – فئة زيوت سارية المفعول تم تبنيها عام 2002م وهي صالحة لمحركات الديزل ذات الدورات العالية التي صنعت في عام 2002م وتلبي المتطلبات من حيث إنبعاث غازات العادم السامة لعام 2004م وهذه الفئة صنعت لمحركات الديزل مع مسترجع للغازات العادمة exhaust gas recirculation ))EGR والتي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على 0.5% من الكبريت وهي استبدلت بدلاً من الفئات CD ,CE , CF , CG-4 . _​_ الفئة CH-4 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها في 1/12/1998م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية السرعة رباعية الدورة وتلبي المتطلبات لعام 1998 من حيث إنبعاث غازات العادم السامة ، كذلك تلبي المتطلبات للمحركات الأوربية والتي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على 0.5% من الكبريت ، وتختلف عن الفئة API CG - 4 بأنه يسمح لها بالاستخدام في المحركات التي تستخدم وقود يحتوي على نسبة كبريت أعلى من 0.5% وهذه الميزة تعتبر مهمة للبلدان المنتشرة فيها وقود ديزل بنسبة عالية من الكبريت مثل (أمريكا الجنوبية/ آسيا وأفريقيا) هذه الفئة تلبي المتطلبات من حيث تقليل بلى الصمامات والتقليل من تكوين السناج (Soot) .استبدلت عوضاً عن CD,CE, CF-4, CG-4 . _​_ الفئة CG-4 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1995م وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية السرعة عالية الحمولة رباعية الدورة التي تستخدم وقود ديزل يحتوي على كبريت أقل من 0. 5 %هذه الفئة فعالة في إخماد تكون السناج في المكابس الناتج من ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وتقلل من البلى وتكون الرغاوي ، وكذلك تقلل من تفاعلات الأكسدة وغيرها . تلبي متطلبات المعايير الأمريكية من حيث انبعاث الغازات السامة ، استبدلت عوضاً عن CD , CE , CF-4 . _​_ الفئة CF-4 - فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1990م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل القوية عالية السرعة رباعية الدورة والتي تمتلك معزز للشحن وبدون معزز للمحركات الموضوعة على القاطرات - تلبي متطلبات الفئة CE علاوة على أنها تتمتع بخواص مقللة لتكون السناج على المكابس . تم الموافقة عليها بأن تستخدم مع الفئة API SG وممكن أن تستخدم لمحركات البنزين للسيارات الخفيفة وذات الحمل الصغير API CF-4/SG وتلبي المتطلبات من حيث التقليل من غازات العادم السامة . _​_ الفئة CF-2 فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1994م ، وهي مخصصة لمحركات الديزل عالية الحمولة ثنائية الدورة ، تعمل بفاعلية على إخماد بلى الاسطوانات وإخماد توضع الفحم على حلقات المكابس . استبدلت بدلاً من الفئة CD-II في المحركات الأكثر قدماً . _​_ CF فئة زيوت تم تبنيها عام 1994م وهي مخصصة للمحركات بموزع لرش الوقود للمحركات التي تعمل بوقود يحتوي على كبريت أعلى من 0.5 %، وتتمتع بخواص مقاومة للبلى ومقاومة للتآكل وخواص تخمد تكوين السناج على المكابس، استبدلت بدلاً من API CD في فالمحركات الأكثر قدماً . _​​_API ( EC) وهي زيوت تحافظ على الطاقة وتعتبر مجموعة جديدة من زيوت المحركات عالية الجودة وتتكون من زيوت منخفضة اللزوجة وسهلة الانسياب وتعمل على تخفيض نفقات الوقود بحسب الاختبارات لمحركات البنزين من 1.5% إلى 2.7% . مثل الفئة API Sj /EC . _​_الزيوت العامة ( من أجل محركات البنزين والديزل ) ويرمز لها برمزين مضاعفة الرمز الأول يعتبر الأساس أما الرمز الثاني فيعبر إلى إمكانية أستخدام هذا الزيت لمحرك من نوع آخر . _​_فمثلاً : API CG-4 /SH تعتبرفئات زيت مخصصة اساساَ من أجل الاستخدام لمحركات الديزل لكن ممكن استخدامها لمحركات البنزين التي فرض عليها زيوت الفئة API SH وما قبلها SG,SF,SE وهكذا . _​_اذن اذا كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالنزين يجب اختيار فئات الزيوت التي يوجد بها الحرف(S) _​_حسب تصنيف معهد البترول الامريكي ، واذا كان محرك السيارة يعمل بالديزل يجب اختيار فئات الزيوت التي يوجد بها الحرف (C) وحسب سنة التصنيع للمحرك كما هو مشار إلية اعلاة _​_ ولمعرفة علامة API الحقيقية فأن الزيت الذي يتطابق مع المتطلبات من حيث الجودة لفئات الزيوت المعمول بها وعمل لها الفحوصات الاساسية حسب API وSAE يوجد على بطاقتها علامة دائرية مرسوم عليها رمز الخدمة service symbol API فيؤشر لدرجة اللزوجة بــــــــSAE وفئات الجودة بــــــــ API وفي العلامة الدائرية ممكن ان يرمز لدرجة المحافظة على الطاقة ( التقليل من صرف الوقود- مقتصدة بالوقود) Energy Conserving _​_لذلك عند اختيار ماركة زيوت التزييت للمحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي من المهم الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الاختيار الصحيح لفئة الزيوت باللزوجة حسب التصنيف SAE وفي هذه الحالة سوف يضمن الزيت تشغيل المحرك بصورة جيدة وخاصة في المناخ البارد ويضمن تزييت المحرك بصورة ثابتة عند ارتفاع درجات الحرارة وعند الأحمال الثقيلة ، والاختيار الصحيح لفئات الجودة حسب API سوف يضمن تغيير الزيت بشكل دوري وصحيح لان الزيت عالي الجودة والمخصص للمحرك المعين سيحافظ على خصائصه في التزييت لمدة أطول في المحرك وبالتالي نضمن تغيير الزيت بفترات أطول مما هو مسموح به من قبل مصنعي محركات السيارات مع الاحتفاظ بقدرة الزيت على التزييت ، وبذلك يكون المحرك آمناَ من العواقب السلبية التي قد تطرأ للمحرك أثناء التشغيل او بعدة ، فتزداد فترة خدمته وفي الغالب يجتاز عمرة الافتراضي . _​_ولنا تكملة في العدد القادم للإجابة عن بقية الاستفسارات بمشيئته تعالى . _​_لزوجة الزيت العالية وقدرته على السيولة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة تمكنه من المحافظة على المحرك _​_كلما كان الزيت اكثر لزوجة واكثر قدرة على السيولة كان أكثر قدرة في المحافظة على المحرك وأدائه _​


----------



## qais_wz (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

qais_wz قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


 مشكور اخي على المرور واتمنى ان تكون استفدتم من الموضوع


----------



## هشام دقدق (5 فبراير 2011)

يارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 فبراير 2011)

هشام دقدق قال:


> يارك الله فيكم


 مشكور اخي على المرور والكلمه الطيبه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 فبراير 2011)

byby قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة


 مشكور اخي على المرور والكلمه الطيبه


----------



## اكرم4 (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخوي بس اذا عندك بعد معلومات عن زيت المحرك بعد الاستخدام عناصره من شوائب مواد و عن الفتره الافتراضيه لعمر زيت المحرك مثلا cdm 40 عند معلومه 500 ساعه في مكائن الديزل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 أبريل 2011)

اكرم4 قال:


> مشكور اخوي بس اذا عندك بعد معلومات عن زيت المحرك بعد الاستخدام عناصره من شوائب مواد و عن الفتره الافتراضيه لعمر زيت المحرك مثلا cdm 40 عند معلومه 500 ساعه في مكائن الديزل


السلام عليكم بس اخي ممكن اعرف شهاده الزيت المستخدم وعمر الماكنة وكفائتها حتى نحدد عمر الزيت المستخدم


----------



## اكرم4 (4 أبريل 2011)

Mobil-super fleet 15\40
the engine 3512+3512b+3516b
rpm-1200
اخي: محمد جاسم---- انا ادور على مكونات الزيت الضاره والمفيده مع تحديد النسب والحد المسموح ومتى نحتاج الى تغيير الزيت ....
ابو حميد انا مهندس صيانه في شركة حفر وعندي ثمانية انواع من المكائن تحت ايدي والموضوع هذا يهمني وبالنسبه الى العمر من 0 ساعه الى 35000 ساعه عشان انا بوضبها على ثلاث مراحل e-d-f
اتمنى فهمتني ياعسل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أبريل 2011)

اكرم4 قال:


> mobil-super fleet 15\40
> the engine 3512+3512b+3516b
> rpm-1200
> اخي: محمد جاسم---- انا ادور على مكونات الزيت الضاره والمفيده مع تحديد النسب والحد المسموح ومتى نحتاج الى تغيير الزيت ....
> ...


السلام عليكم 
ان عمليه التشغيل تنتج عنها تكون احماض كاربوكسيليه من غرفه الاحتراق والتي تعمل على تاكل غرفه الاحتراق ولمعادله الحوامض المتكونه يوجد بالزيت محسن يحوي عناصر الزنك والكالسيوم والباريوم فكلما تعمل غرفه الاحتراق العناصر كميتها في تنازل حيث ان العناصر تعادل الحموضه المتكونه


----------



## tayseer bilal (15 يونيو 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا لك الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 يونيو 2011)

tayseer bilal قال:


> موضوع قيم جدا لك الشكر


 مشكور جدا"على المرور والكلمه الطيبه


----------



## safa aldin (15 يونيو 2011)

يارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 يونيو 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> يارك الله فيكم


 مشكور جدا" على الكلمه الطيبه


----------



## سلطان1 (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخوي محمد
وشكرا على المعلومات الطيبة هذي
وعندي استفسار بالنسبة للحدود زيت 20w50 لنقطة الوميض والانسكاب هل يأخذ على اساس تصنيف اللزوجة 50 أو 20 أو ماذا؟....

وشكرا لك على حسن تعاونك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يناير 2012)

سلطان1 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوي محمد
> وشكرا على المعلومات الطيبة هذي
> وعندي استفسار بالنسبة للحدود زيت 20w50 لنقطة الوميض والانسكاب هل يأخذ على اساس تصنيف اللزوجة 50 أو 20 أو ماذا؟....
> 
> وشكرا لك على حسن تعاونك


اخي سلطان جاوبتك السؤال برساله خاصه واي شي تحتاج اتصل بي


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## علاوي ميكانيك (26 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

درجه الوميض الدنيا هي 210 درجه مئويه والتصنيف ليس على اساس نوع الزيت بالبالمضافات التي تضاف الى زيوت الاساس


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا"


----------



## alsaqer2013 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا موضوعك موضوع هام وممتاز ونتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 سبتمبر 2013)

alsaqer2013 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا موضوعك موضوع هام وممتاز ونتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح



شكرا" جزيلا" اخي الغالي


----------

